
Chrome bookmark sync tool - belowsanity
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-bookmark-speed-di/pdcohkhhjbifkmpakaiopnllnddofbbn
======
slg
As someone who publishes my own Chrome extension with a similarly sized active
user base, I am impressed by the number of reviews this has on the Chrome Web
Store. There are 126 starred reviews and 40 text reviews while the extension
has an active install base under 4k users. That equates to roughly 3% of users
for star reviews and 1% for text reviews. That is much higher than anything
else I have seen. The author must have hit on a niche that is more engaged
than usual. That is a good sign for future monetization options if that is
part of the plan.

------
dbg31415
What cool new technology that hasn't already been solved by a million others.
=P

Xmarks and Last Pass go really well together, been using them for years.

[http://xmarks.com/](http://xmarks.com/)

[https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/)

~~~
sebst
Having something "solved" does not mean there is no space left for different
approaches or sheer competition.

And seeing people putting effort into something and delivering software is at
least one indicator that the original problem is not solved in the eyes of
some...

~~~
morganvachon
Indeed, despite the fact that Chrome/Chromium has built in bookmark and
password sync, there's plenty of room for competition. Maybe some people don't
like the fact that you have to have a Google account for the built in syncing,
maybe others just don't feel they get what they want out of existing
solutions.

I certainly look forward to trying this out.

------
Immortalin
Is there a self-hosted version?

